
The Smart Gun Doesn’t Exist Because of New Jersey and the NRA - prostoalex
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-04-15/the-smart-gun-doesn-t-exist-because-of-new-jersey-and-the-nra#nws=mcnewsletter
======
dethswatch
It doesn't exist because the politicians decided (with the help of the person
with the patent) to force it on the public by writing laws that said they all
had to have this tech when it became viable.

In addition- just as with airplanes- when your life is on the line if a thing
doesn't work, you're very conservative about change (oh please add a battery
and electronics...)

Third- it doesn't solve a burning problem- if the market wanted it and without
#1, it would be available.

------
Starknaked
What issue is smart guns really going to solve? In a venn diagram where you
have people that are irresponsible with firearms that cause accidents and
people that would buy a smart gun I suspect the intersection between the two
groups would be negligible.

